# Let's play What's that Color...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I love the fact the Seramas come in over 2,000 colors... it's a lot of fun to see how they turn out. The thing is... I don't know what those 2,000 colors are! So let's a play a game of name that color. 

Up front here is Achilles, the rooster. I *think* he's Mille Fleur? The tiny brown hen next to him, CoCo I believe is a dun.. possible chocolate. Behind her is Prague, who is a mottled something. The two frizzles in back, Toffee and Taffy, I have no idea. Toffee is probably a mottled buff, Taffy looks the same but is a lot lighter??










A better photo of Taffy...










Berlin, mottled black, and Moscow... partridge?










Athena.... another possible partridge?? (completely unrelated - they do sort of look different though. Hard to say.)










One of the many roosters I got from a batch of hatching eggs from TX. I don't even have a guess as to what he is but all his brothers look the same (save for the fact they're all frizzled and he's smooth.)










One of his frizzled brothers...










Oh, and his silkied brother...










And lastly these are the two pullets I got from that batch. Haven't named them yet..










This one has a completely white chest. She looks like a hawk! She's also really insistent on not having her photo taken so this wasn't the best. 









This last image was just funny... my dog Pepper totally photo bombed this...


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you've got the colors down pretty well.

I'm not sure, but Taffy might be a porcelain?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All I know is, they sure are cute!!! Nice pictures!


----------

